# Beligas Pharmaceuticals- Compiled Labs



## SkankHunt (Oct 24, 2021)

Beligas Pharmaceuticals​
Beligas Pharmaceuticals started as a collaboration Allied Research, a Belgium-scientific research firm, and Greenpine Pharmaceuticals, a Chinese bio-engineering firm. Together these companies function as an online pharmaceutical ecommerce portal where Allied Research provides the technology while Greenpine provides the facilities and investment for laboratories in East Asia.


----------



## Rigorhead (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks for this. Beligas has been my #1 UGL the last couple of years and I've been very happy with thier products. They're not cheap, but worth it imo.
My close friends and I have  used these compounds from Beligas:
Test cyp 
Test prop
D-bol 
Anavar 
Primobolan 
Deca
Clenbuterol 
Masteron 
EQ
Anastrozole

Some I've used on multiple cycles.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

From
What I saw and it was a quick once over looks accurate


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 28, 2021)

These aren't necessarily good results, right?  Someone educate me.


----------



## Iamnatty (Oct 29, 2021)

Which one is not good


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 29, 2021)

Careful on the arimidex. It’s supposed to be 1.0 mg and tested 1.81 mg. This is why you should only buy pharmaceutical for low dose compounds. 

When UGLs make a batch, they calculate how much raw/filler/binder to put in in order to make x-number of tabs dosed at 1.0 mg. So when a tab comes back at 1.8 mg it means there’s tabs that are dosed below 1.0 mg. 

It’s very hard to make low-dosed orals. But you need that accuracy when you take AIs to control your estrogen and avoid a hormone roller coaster.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

Iamnatty said:


> Which one is not good


There were some that were significantly higher and some that were significantly lower.  I like Beligas and am currently using one of their products.  But it's important to know the actual medication amount that you are taking.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> From
> What I saw and it was a quick once over looks accurate





Iamnatty said:


> Which one is not good



For the most part.
I chirped Beligas pretty damn hard about his Sust though
Its not even sust
Just a crap tonne of Test E a d not accurately dosed.
I CAN'T t remember his GH results either.
My SHITTY memory tells me it wasnt good

@SkankHunt 
Thanks for posting brother


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Wish I could remember who tested his GH
I mean, it is a 191 as
And the price is obscene good.
But I dont think it was super high qaulity

I really wish I hadnt been punched in the head soooo many times


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 29, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Careful on the arimidex. It’s supposed to be 1.0 mg and tested 1.81 mg. This is why you should only buy pharmaceutical for low dose compounds.
> 
> When UGLs make a batch, they calculate how much raw/filler/binder to put in in order to make x-number of tabs dosed at 1.0 mg. So when a tab comes back at 1.8 mg it means there’s tabs that are dosed below 1.0 mg.
> 
> It’s very hard to make low-dosed orals. But you need that accuracy when you take AIs to control your estrogen and avoid a hormone roller coaster.


This^^

Xeno labs had 40mcg clen. One of the pills tested at 5mcg. I could only imagine where that other 35mcg went.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

I guess just the sustanon seems under dosed.  And it's slightly more than 10%.  So I guess these are good labs than.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I guess just the sustanon seems under dosed.  And it's slightly more than 10%.  So I guess these are good labs than.



Well the supra Sust is literally under dosed Test E, as opposed to all the esters involved in Sust.
But other than thatz pretty accurate on the other oils


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Careful on the arimidex. It’s supposed to be 1.0 mg and tested 1.81 mg. This is why you should only buy pharmaceutical for low dose compounds.
> 
> When UGLs make a batch, they calculate how much raw/filler/binder to put in in order to make x-number of tabs dosed at 1.0 mg. So when a tab comes back at 1.8 mg it means there’s tabs that are dosed below 1.0 mg.
> 
> It’s very hard to make low-dosed orals. But you need that accuracy when you take AIs to control your estrogen and avoid a hormone roller coaster.


Yeah that would crash my E, I only need 0.25 e3d to keep mine in check... overdose is no better than underdosed imo


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Skank what you do goes above and beyond for this community. It's awesome enough that you do it but here you are posting labs so we the banned meso members can see them and for that I mean there must be a super honorary title to give you. I was gonna offer to get you laid but the logistics are tough. 

What you should do as a suggestion remember those anabolic books back in the day you should compile one today that's current. Discuss lab and ugls who is good or bad your opinions and facts etc. Modern cycle theories etc.. You would sell those like hotcakes print out full Polaroid shots full page glossy pics like the 90's. Bro, it would be legendary.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> There were some that were significantly higher and some that were significantly lower.  I like Beligas and am currently using one of their products.  But it's important to know the actual medication amount that you are taking.


I thought I was using beligas, it's actually Balkan.


----------



## Rigorhead (Oct 31, 2021)

I've had no problems with thier gear, but the AI being overdosed is scary!


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 15, 2021)

Can anyone confirm their turinabol or aromasin from experience or BW/testing?

Thank you Skankhunt for the initial send-off.  What made you choose this lab for testing?


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 15, 2021)

Bridgestone said:


> Can anyone confirm their turinabol or aromasin from experience or BW/testing?
> 
> Thank you Skankhunt for the initial send-off.  What made you choose this lab for testing?


A newer source was having a promo trying to push the brand. So everything was almost 60% off. With their regular prices I’d never purchase it. Some of their stuff is more than Pharma.


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 15, 2021)

If I wanted to contribute samples to send, would you recommend I find my own tester?  I'd rather send XMR for payment if possible.


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 15, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Some of their stuff is more than Pharma.


More than?  As in impure oils and tabs or line or products?


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 15, 2021)

Bridgestone said:


> More than?  As in impure oils and tabs or line or products?


Price wise. Some sites are charging over $100 for Beligas Arimidex. Pharma Arimidex you can get for $30-$40. 

Also for testing I’ve only used Jano. He’s the easiest to work with and accepts crypto. Lab4tox wants your bank info.


----------



## flex22 (Dec 17, 2021)

They have really popped up a lot the last year to year in half I’ve noticed. But every single place I’ve seen the prices are straight crazy. And I thought with as much work as they out in the presentation there product would be on point but I’ve seen there stuff tested by actual random members and not “affiliates” or “reps” and it wasn’t all on par or dosed right especially the Var


----------



## Bridgestone (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigorhead said:


> Thanks for this. Beligas has been my #1 UGL the last couple of years and I've been very happy with thier products. They're not cheap, but worth it imo.
> My close friends and I have  used these compounds from Beligas:
> Test cyp
> Test prop
> ...



How was the var?

I just started 50mg/day and already at 5 days my abs are completely gone....and up 10 lbs on the scale.

I'm suspecting I have dbol or anadrol....though I've never taken those.  I don't mind these gains, I can lose fat easily just passes me off I may have paid double t h e cost..


----------



## Thewhitedeath (Apr 22, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> How was the var?
> 
> I just started 50mg/day and already at 5 days my abs are completely gone....and up 10 lbs on the scale.
> 
> I'm suspecting I have dbol or anadrol....though I've never taken those.  I don't mind these gains, I can lose fat easily just passes me off I may have paid double t h e cost..


There var checked out from what ive seen


----------



## Tablelegslim (Apr 27, 2022)

Im currently running beligas products im on their test cyp and tren e. I really like their gear and i will continue to use them for a while. The tren e you have to run under some hot water to dissolve the crystals from time to time which isn’t a problem. Whats crazy is sometimes the pip is pretty rough and i can jab in the other glute and nothing. When i say pip i mean it feels like a hot cigar to the ass cheek pull the point out immediately type of pip. And it could be that the crystals in tren e wasnt fully dissolved. Other than that i really like their gear nothing bad to say about them


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Careful on the arimidex. It’s supposed to be 1.0 mg and tested 1.81 mg. This is why you should only buy pharmaceutical for low dose compounds.
> 
> When UGLs make a batch, they calculate how much raw/filler/binder to put in in order to make x-number of tabs dosed at 1.0 mg. So when a tab comes back at 1.8 mg it means there’s tabs that are dosed below 1.0 mg.
> 
> It’s very hard to make low-dosed orals. But you need that accuracy when you take AIs to control your estrogen and avoid a hormone roller coaster.


Damn I just learned something really valuable. Thakn you for this. 🤙🙏


----------

